# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Vergroot hart

## hespan

heb een buikgriep gehad en daarna erg gehoest. eerst codaine geslikt en daarna een anti bioticakuur. Bleef hoesten en er is een foto gemaakt. Ziet er redelijk uit en ik moet wederom een antibioticakuur slikken. wel is op de foto een vergroot hart te zien en ik moet een hartfilmpje of zoiets laten maken. heb last van hartritmestoornissen zo nu en dan en ben wat kortademig. wat is een vergroot hart en wat zijn de symptomen?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hier staat al iets over een vergroot hart.

Hier staat een artikel over een verdikte hartspier.

*Dilaterende cardiomyopathie*
Bij een dilaterende of congestieve cardiomyopathie is de linkerkamer verwijd. De hartkleppen openen en sluiten minder goed. De kans bestaat dat een hartklep gaat lekken. 
*Hypertrofische cardiomyopathie*
Bij een hypertrofische cardiomyopathie is een deel van de hartspier verdikt. De hartholte is hierdoor kleiner. Per keer pompt het hart minder bloed rond. Als de verdikking vlakbij de aortaklep zit, belemmert deze de uitstroom van bloed. Een stugge, verdikte hartspier trekt niet goed samen en verliest aan elasticiteit. De hartkamer rekt uit en wordt wijder. Als de hartkamer verwijd is, dan is de situatie vergelijkbaar met die van de hierboven beschreven aandoening dilaterende cardiomyopathie. 
Welke klachten komen voor?
Sommige mensen met cardiomyopathie hebben eerst helemaal geen klachten. Wel voelen de meeste mensen met cardiomyopathie zich snel moe. Medicijnen verminderen de klachten.
*Veel voorkomende klachten zijn:*
* moe en futloos
* benauwd of ademtekort
* onregelmatige of te snelle hartslag
* vocht vasthouden
* zwaarder worden zonder meer te eten
* minder eetlust
* een vol gevoel of misselijk zijn
* niet plat kunnen liggen of slapen
* 's nachts vaak moeten plassen
* pijn op de borst
* licht in het hoofd, duizeligheid of flauwvallen 
_(Bron: hartstichting.nl)_

----------

